# So much for line breeding...



## 920kikipuff (Aug 3, 2011)

It's a sad day in guppyville. I turned on the light expecting to see fry only to find Big Momma dead in the weeds. And before she dropped! She showed no signs of illness and seemed perfectly healthy and square when I said goodnight, but I guess it was just not meant to be. I suppose it's for the best since I'm still over populated from the last batches, tho I can't help but be disappointed. I was really looking forward to it.

I wonder what could have happened. Anyone have any insight? I can't believe she would have gotten herself stuck in my floating plants, but I don't know what else could have happened. I'm super bummed.


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

Do you by any chance have any pictures you took soon before she passed on. Also how long did you have her. Lastly, you might want to take some water tests. Anyways sorry bout your loss. Depressing!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sad to hear but pics and info would surely help.Otherwise we can only guess.


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the loss!


----------



## 920kikipuff (Aug 3, 2011)

The only pic I took of her was almost a month ago. Not much help there. I can't remember for sure how long I've had her but I'm sure it was less than a year.
I also don't have a ph kit. I'd like to get one but since I'm still just getting back into the hobby (and on a budget) I haven't picked one up yet. The tank she was in is a ten gallon with 4 other younger guppies (maybe 4 or 5 months) and 8 little ones (from the last drop). Thinking about it now, it's possible the water quality was poor because I have been slacking a little on my water changes. She did seem fineand the others all seem healthy tho. I guess I was wondering more if it's heard of or possible she had "complications" during fry-birth? It may seem like a silly ? but u never know...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It very easily could have been dificulties during birth.


----------

